# BlackBoard Mobile App



## doug piston (Jun 10, 2011)

I use BlackBoard in my daily life and am not on a "Sprint" network. I knew Xeudoxus over at DroidForums already had fixed this issue but he is taking a break. I simply took his work and added it to the newer 2.4.2 version. All kudos goes to him. I have Verizon and I know it works on that network, if you are on another please feel free to try.

Enjoy!

Original thread http://www.droidforu...pp-droid-6.html

Edit:

http://db.tt/hGDteDpk <- New V3


----------



## doug piston (Jun 10, 2011)

Updated to version 3


----------



## Aerogriff (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks a bunch, the app works awesome!

Sent from my Flyer using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Db link 404ed, would love to use this since I too am on Verizon and my school uses blackboard

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lmanlo (Jun 28, 2012)

You can thank the OP for the app but here's a mirror of the one he posted v3.
Mirror for download
http://dl.dropbox.co...igned_bb_v3.apk

Thank You.


----------



## doug piston (Jun 10, 2011)

Lmanlo,

Thank you. I must have deleted it in a drunken evening. I don't know where it went.  I will re-upload this evening.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.blackboard.android&hl=en

So this doesn't work on Verizon?


----------



## doug piston (Jun 10, 2011)

Read the reviews foo. Its a Sprint only app.

And link works again in OP


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

doug piston said:


> Read the reviews foo. Its a Sprint only app.
> 
> And link works again in OP


Read reviews? I'm too cool for school.


----------



## doug piston (Jun 10, 2011)

nhat said:


> Read reviews? I'm too cool for school.


You would be.


----------

